

Ask HN: Python or JavaScript for Learning Artificial Intelligence? - jozi9


======
achompas
It's no contest: you want to learn Python.

Other commenters (or their links) haven't mentioned Theano, which is excellent
for deep learning, so I'll contribute that to the discussion.

------
bluerail
I would say Python.

I am no expert in neither Python nor JS. But, the AI community really seems to
be obsessed with Python and moreover many specific libraries [1] are available
in Python that concentrates on AI alone.

On the contrary, AI in JS is mainly being used in games and like.

[1] -
[https://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonForArtificialIntelligence](https://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonForArtificialIntelligence)

------
3pt14159
This shouldn't even be a question. Python has, just off the top of my head:

1\. Numpy

2\. Scipy

3\. Pandas

4\. Orange

5\. Gensim

6\. Scikit-Learn

7\. NLTK

What does JavaScript have that even comes close?

------
rayalez
Definitely python. I think it is the best language to learn AI, it is simple
and has so much great libraries and learning resources!

------
vinujoseph
I would go for Python. It provides more flexible approach for coding and the
AI community seems to be revolving more around Python.

------
andrewchambers
Python by far in my opinion.

